# goaty tasting milk while making hot cocoa



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't seem to remember having goaty tasting milk last year when we made hot cocoa, but maybe I didn't heat it in the microwave. Anyway, we added 2 LaManchas to our Nigerian milking herd this summer, so our milk now is probably 70% LaMancha, 30% Nigerian. Yesterday my daughter made hot cocoa, and spit it out claiming it tasted goaty, now this was only 1 day old milk. I tasted the milk (cold) and it was fine. I remembered back when I heated up some milk to put in my coffee and also spit that out cause it was just awful. I thought the milk was just past its prime that day.
I am wondering if the LaMancha milk is a stronger flavor than the Nigerian milk, or does heating the milk up in the microwave change the flavor drastically.

Thanks,
Kellyjo


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Technically the taste goats milk shouldn't change heated or not. How do you process the milk after milking and do you milk in plastic at all? Milking or storing milk in plastic jugs will change the flavor of milk. I use glass. I've not heated up hot chocolate in my microwave so it's hard for me to say if thats the culprit or not. I heat the milk on the stove top. 

Now.....for the kicker here.......if I heat up goat's milk on the stove it doesn't change taste. I also heat up goats milk when I make fudge and that doesn't change flavor. But.......one time I backed quiche using goat's milk and it stunk the house up like buck, even tasted like buck...ewwweeee!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I've baked a ton of stuff with goat's milk this year with no issues (we've only been milking goats since January). Au gratin potatoes, casseroles of all sorts... you name it, if it calls for milk, GM is what I use. And while I milk into a SS bucket and store my milk in glass jars, half of my milk goes from the SS milking bucket into a plastic ice cream bucket after the first goat is milked because we had milking issues with goat #2 at first and that was the only way to keep from losing ALL the milk (for a while, we were routinely losing 1/2, though!) So it sits in the plastic (food grade, obviously) bucket for probably 15-20 minutes or so from the time goat #1 is done until I get the milk up to the house and through the strainer into the glass jar. No issues with the flavor, for up to two weeks.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Last year I milked an Alpine and I occasionally found that heating up her milk did result in that "taste". This year my girls are nubian or saanan, and I've not had any taste problem at all, just my experience.... but I'm interested in studying this taste difference between breeds


----------

